# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch >  Địa điểm đi chơi hoàn hảo cho Valentine 2012

## hangnt

>> *Địa điểm đi chơi Valentine 2013*

>> *Du lịch dịp Lễ Tình nhân: Đi “2 trong 1” vượt bão giá*

>> *Gợi ý những tour du xuân "sốt xình xịch" ngày Lễ tình nhân*

>> *Nhà hàng - quán ăn cho Valentine lãng mạn*

>> *10 quán cà phê lãng mạn cho Valentine (Sài Gòn)*

_>> Các quán cafe lý tưởng cho các cặp đôi dịp Valetine 2012 - Cafe Hà Nội_

>> *Khám phá những phong tục Valentine độc đáo trên Thế giới 
*
_>>  Air Mekong giảm giá cho cặp đôi đặt vé ngày Valentine 2012_


Địa điểm đi chơi valentine 2012- Didau.org sẽ gợi ý cho bạn những địa điểm tuyệt vời nhất cho bạn và người ấy có một Ngày lễ Tình nhân KHÔNG THỂ HOÀN HẢO HƠN! 







Để giúp bạn có một Valentine ngọt ngào, bạn có thể lựa chọn trong một số địa điểm hấp dẫn sau:

*Lễ Valentine – Đi Chơi Đâu Ở Hà Nội?

* Công viên nước Hồ Tây:*

Phần trò chơi: Ngày 14.2 tại công viên Mặt trời mới với các trò chơi thú vị dành cho các cặp tình nhân.

Phần 2: “Khu vườn tình yêu” từ 16h – 22h chính là điểm nhấn của chương trình. Trong lúc thưởng thức bữa tiệc tình yêu với hoa hồng, nến và chocolate bạn sẽ được đắm mình trong những giai điệu du dương của tiếng đàn guitare, ngắm nhìn trái tim khổng lồ được làm bằng rất nhiều những dải lụa đỏ.



Địa điểm đi chơi hoàn hảo cho Valentine 2012





Bạn sẽ được thưởng thức chương trình ca nhạc qua phần trình bày của những ca sĩ trẻ như Phương Linh- Hà Anh Tuấn, Phương Anh – Cao Thái Sơn, Việt Tú, Thu Huyền, Hoàng Chi, nhóm Màu thuỷ tinh… Xen kẽ trong chương trình là những màn khiêu vũ nghệ thuật.

** KS Meliá HN*: Bữa tối lãng mạn trong tiếng nhạc của các nhạc công chơi tại bàn với tiệc tối tự chọn (miễn phí rượu vang, bia tươi và nước ngọt)…



Bữa tối lãng mạn





** KS Sofitel Metropole Hanoi*: Tại nhà hàng Le Beaulieu có thực đơn 80USD/2 người với tôm hùm nướng, bê non với nõn diếp và nấm, trứng cá… Còn nhà hàng Spices Garden giới thiệu thực đơn thuần Việt (65USD/2 người) gồm xúp cá hồi nấu chua với tảo tím, gan ngỗng béo nướng kèm nấm tươi…

** KS Hilton Hanoi Opera*: Có nhiều lựa chọn cho những đôi tình nhân. Bữa tối lãng mạn tại nhà hàng “Ba Miền” hoặc tiệc buffet ở nhà hàng “Chez Manon”, đều giá 30USD…

** Sofitel Plaza Hanoi*: Thực đơn tại nhà hàng Brasserie Westlake (38USD/người, không kèm rượu hoặc 55USD/người, có kèm rượu vang); nhà hàng Summit Lounge: 30USD/2 người (gồm một ly cocktail “Men tình” cho mỗi người, hoa hồng và chocolate cho phái đẹp).

** KS Hoà Bình Palace*:Thực đơn bữa tối ở nhà hàng La Paix giá 29,99USD, 6 món, dành cho 2 người, rượu sâm banh uống thoải mái.

** Nhà hàng Vine*: Thực đơn giá 100USD/người, gồm trứng cá hồi, gan ngỗng béo, tôm hùm thịt bò nhập khẩu… cùng nhiều loại rượu vang, sâmbanh, kèm hoa tặng và quà lãng mạn.

** KS Hanoi Daewoo*: Thực đơn là một dịch vụ đặc biệt, giá 299USD/2 người, gồm một đêm nghỉ kèm một chai sâmbanh, dâu tây và chocolate trong phòng, bữa tối tại nhà hàng “La Paix”.

** Nhà hàng Hoa Hồng, Khách sạn Quốc tế Bảo Sơn, 50 Nguyễn Chí Thanh*

Cùng đến Nhà hàng Hoa Hồng - Khách sạn Quốc tế Bảo Sơn – 50 Nguyễn Chí Thanh, Hà Nội để làm cho “Lễ Tình Nhân” của bạn thêm phần lãng mạn. Công việc của bạn là chỉ cần mời nửa yêu thương của mình đến nhà hàng Hoa Hồng và chúng tôi sẽ thu xếp cho bạn phần còn lại để đảm bảo cho bạn một lễ Valentine thật đáng nhớ.

Một thực đơn “Tình Yêu” đặc biệt được tạo ra chỉ dành riêng cho ngày này để bạn cùng nửa kia đón lễ tình nhân dưới ánh nến lung linh cùng những cánh hồng được trang trí tinh tế trên bàn tiệc trong không khí sang trọng, lãng mạn của nhà hàng với những giai điệu du dương do nghệ sĩ guitar thể hiện.

Tối 14/2, nhà hàng chỉ phục vụ setmenu Valentine kèm 1 bánh ga tô tráng miệng hình trái tim cho 2 người trong ngày lễ tình nhân…

Tất cả các đồ uống như nước ngọt, café, trà, nước ép, sinh tố, mock tail, cocktail, bia và rượu vang đều được phục vụ tại đây. Và đặc biệt bạn sẽ được tặng 1 ly cocktail “Love story” miễn phí.

Ngoài ra, hai bạn còn được tặng một một MÓN QUÀ VALENTINE vô cùng đặc biệt để bày tỏ yêu thương với nửa kia của mình.

Chương trình “Sweet Valentine” chỉ diễn ra duy nhất vào buổi tối ngày 14/2/2011 tại nhà hàng Hoa Hồng - Khách sạn Quốc tế Bảo Sơn, từ 18h00 đến 21h00 với giá 599.000/khách. Chúng tôi chỉ có một lượng bàn có hạn dành cho đêm tiệc đặc biệt này. Vì vậy, để chắc chắn có bữa tối lãng mạn bên người yêu, bạn nên đặt chỗ trước (liên hệ: 04.380353536 - máy l ẻ 8202/ 8103), chậm nhất là đến trưa ngày 14/2.

----------


## hangnt

*Lễ Valentine – Đi Chơi Đâu Ở Sài Thành?*


** KHÁCH SẠN MAJESTIC*: giới thiệu chương trình Candle Night gồm thực đơn nhiều món Âu chọn lọc và xem biểu diễn violon và guitar…

** KHÁCH SẠN REX*: Tại Rooftop Garden (tầng 5 khách sạn) sẽ được trang trí bằng những cành hoa hồng và ánh nến lung linh, tiệc buffet món ăn ngon, rượu vang, nước ngọt và chương trình biểu diễn của ban nhạc nổi tiếng.

Đặc biệt chương trình ca nhạc với một nghệ sĩ nổi tiếng, một nghệ sĩ chơi đàn guitar đến từng bàn kéo đàn tặng khách những bài tình ca và tặng hoa hồng cho khách nữ. Giá vé bao gồm cả buffet…

** KHÁCH SẠN ĐỒNG KHÁNH*: Chương trình “Tình yêu ngọt ngào” với tiệc buffet nhiều món ăn hấp dẫn, rượu vang Pháp êm dịu, bánh chocolate ngọt ngào và những dòng nhạc trữ tình trong khung cảnh lãng mạn.

** TÀU SÀI GÒN*: Chương trình “Đêm Valentine trên sông Sài Gòn” tổ chức từ 18g00 – 21g30, tàu chạy theo tuyến Bến Bạch Đằng – cảng Bến Nghé. Chương trình ca múa nhạc, ảo thuật, flamenco, và buffet hơn 30 món chọn lọc, phục vụ rượu vang Pháp suốt tiệc.

Ngoài ra, còn có thiên thần tình yêu tặng quà cho tất cả khách tham dự, nghi thức rước bánh kem, thả bóng bay với những điều ước tình yêu.

** Nhà hàng Mùa Thu Vàng*: Chương trình Happy Valentine’s Day từ 18g ngày 14-2. Bạn sẽ có một bữa tiệc ngon cho 2 người bên ánh nến lung linh và tiếng piano huyền hoặc, những món quà ngọt ngào, những quả bóng hình trái tim tươi thắm.

Thực khách nữ còn được tặng ly cocktail đặc biệt dành cho đêm tình yêu. Thích không gian thoáng đãng có thể tìm đến Aquarius Bar (trên sân thượng nhà hàng) – bar rượu vang phong cách đồng quê để nhâm nhi nhiều thức uống mới lạ.

** Khách sạn New World Saigon:*

*- Bar Splash* tại khu vực hồ bơi sẽ tạo ra một không khí thật lãng mạn với nến trên nền nhạc DJ và những chiếc bàn được trang trí thật đặc biệt. Thực khách sẽ được thưởng thức thực đơn năm món bao gồm rượu kết hợp đúng điệu với từng món ăn và một ly champagne hồng. Thực đơn được phục vụ ngày 14/2 từ 6 đến 10 giờ tối với giá VND 950,000 cho mỗi thực khách, chưa bao gồm thuế và phí phục vụ. 

*- Tiệc tự chọn tại Parkview* vào ngày 14/2 có giá 1.200.000 VNĐ/ khách, bao gồm:  bàn với ánh nến lung linh trang trí trên nền những cánh hồng xinh đẹp. Một ly cocktail Tình nhân, nhạc sống và tiệc buffet Tình nhân tinh tế, cùng với sự phục vụ không hạn chế rượu vang, bia tươi, nước ngọt, cà phê và trà. 

*- Nhà hàng Dynasty* với thực đơn sáu món đầy tính sáng tạo được phục vụ trong một không gian trang trí xinh đẹp. Một ly cocktail Tình nhân và một ly rượu champagne sủi bọt sẽ làm cho buổi tối lãng mạn thêm trọn vẹn tại nhà hàng Trung Hoa nổi tiếng của khách sạn New World Saigon. Xin vui lòng đặt chỗ cho thực đơn đặc biệt này với giá VND600,000 cho mỗi thực khách, chưa gồm thuế và phí phục vụ. Thêm nữa, các quí bà và quí cô sẽ nhận được một món quà Tình nhân nhỏ xinh từ khách sạn.

*- Khách sạn Legend Saigon* : Mừng Lễ Tình Yêu, Bếp trưởng Romeo Bantiling và đội ngũ đầu bếp khách sạn sẽ chuẩn bị một buffet thật phong phú với đủ các loại hải sản tươi sống cùng những món ngon đa dạng như Tôm Hùm Châu Âu, Cua Châu Mỹ, Hàu, Patê Gan Ngỗng Pháp, Gan Ngỗng Pháp áp chảo, Bít-tết Mỹ, Cốt-lết Cừu, Cá Hồi nướng, Sườn Bò Mỹ dùng với bánh Pút-đinh Yorksire, Bò nướng xiên, Cá Ngừ áp chảo với Hạnh nhân và Thịt Heo xông khói, Sườn Heo nướng dùng với Sốt Táo. Các món tráng miệng rất “hoành tráng” gốm có Bánh Táo, Bánh Phô mai lạnh, Bánh Merengue hương chanh, Bánh Crepe Xoài và nhiều món khác nữa. Nước ngọt, trà và café sẽ được dùng thoải mái, hoàn toàn miễn phí trong suốt bữa trưa; bữa tối có rượu vang, bia, cocktail, nước ngọt, trà và café, cũng được dùng thoải mái, miễn phí hoàn toàn.

Tiệc Buffet Lễ Tình Yêu giá 520.000++VNĐ cho bữa trưa và 1.050.000++VNĐ cho bữa tối.

Khách sạn Intercontinental Asian Saigon: Hãy kỷ niệm tình yêu tuyệt vời của bạn tại không gian lãng mạng và trữ tình tại khách sạn InterContinental Asiana Saigon và thưởng thức bữa tối bên nhau thật đầm ấm. Còn gì tuyệt vời hơn, khi cùng người yêu thưởng thức rượu vang, cá hồi, bò bít tết, và những món tráng miệng thơm ngon trong ánh nến lunh linh của nhà hàng Market 39 nổi tiếng.

Chương trình tiệc tối tự chọn ngày Valentine tại nhà hàng Market 39 có giá 1.200.000VND++ / thực khách.

Chương trình bữa tối Valentine kiểu Ý tại nhà hàng Basilico có giá là 996.000++ / thực khách.

Giá nêu trên bao gồm thức uống miễn phí và không giới hạn rượu trắng, rượu đỏ, bia, và các loại nước ngọt. Ngoài ra, chúng tôi dành tặng một phần quà bất ngờ dành cho thực khách và cuối bữa ăn.

*Khách sạn Caravelle*: Có 3 lựa chọn thật ngọt ngào cho ngày lễ tình nhân:
*- Trà chiều tình nhân tại Lobby Lounge (từ 12h đến 17h)*: nhấm nháp hương vị ngọt ngào đến từ các món ngọt tuyệt hảo như bánh hình trái tim dùng kèm kem mousse vị quả mâm xôi; kẹo dẻo hồng và crème brulle vị cam danh tiếng. 
Giá VNĐ 380.000 bao gồm miễn phí 1 ly IL Vino Dei Poet Prosecco Brut Rose từ Ý

*Tiệc tối lãng mạn* với thực đơn 8 món tại Nhà hàng Reflections: còn gì lãng mạn và tuyệt vời hơn khi được ở bên người ấy trong không gian sang trọng, ánh nến lung linh, tiếng nhạc piano êm dịu, thưởng thức vị ngon của các món ăn, và ly rượu IL Vino Dei Poeti Prosecco Brut Rose bên món sô cô la danh tiếng của nhà hàng Reflections. 
Giá VNĐ 1.298.000/ khách

*Tiệc buffet tình nhân* tại nhà hàng Nineteen: trước mắt bạn sẽ là một dãy các món ăn quốc tế đặc sắc cùng chiếc thuyền hải sản tươi ngon và những con hào sống hấp dẫn. Không dừng lại ở đó là quầy thịt nướng và rất nhiều món ăn danh tiếng Á – Âu khác, từ khai vị, súp, rau trộn, đến các món chính, cùng nhiều loại pho-mát nổi tiếng và 21 món tráng miệng thơm ngon cho khẩu vị của bạn thêm đa dạng, phong phú.

Giá VNĐ 1.480.000/ khách, miễn phí 1 ly rượu IL Vino Dei Poeti Prosecco Brut Rose.

----------


## thietht

*Thông thường khi nhắc đến ngày lễ dành cho các cặp tình nhân - Valentine người ta thường hay nghĩ đến Sô-cô-la hình trái tim với đủ các màu sắc cùng với những đóa hồng đặc trưng cho tình yêu.* 

Nếu Bạn thực sự muốn tận hưởng một ngày Valentine tuyệt với nhất, hãy thử một chuyến Du lịch ở một nơi nào đó sẽ cho ngày Valentine càng thêm ý nghĩa, biết đâu nó sẽ là một trong những chuyến du lịch đáng nhớ của hai người. Từ các thành phố phiêu lưu lãng mạn đến các bãi biển thư giãn lướt qua những cảnh đẹp quyến rũ của thiên nhiên đã ban tặng cho con người, hãy theo chân chúng tôi để bạn có được một kì nghỉ ngọt ngày nhất cho ngày Valentine.

*1-	Nha Trang*

Một ý tưởng nghỉ ngơi tại các hòn đảo ở Nha Trang có thể bắt đầu cho khoảng thời gian tuyệt vời trong ngày Valentine của bạn. Vinpearl Land là khu liên hợp du lịch giải trí 5 sao, đẳng cấp quốc tế được công nhận là một trong 29 vịnh đẹp thế giới, nhưng sự hiện đại của nơi này không hề mất đi vẻ đẹp hoang sơ, quyến rủ của một hòn đảo Ngọc. 






Đến đây các đôi tình nhân sẽ có dịp hòa mình vào nắng vàng biển xanh và bờ các trắng phẳng lặng của “Thiên đường nhiệt đới ”, ngoài ra còn được tham gia các trò chơi cảm giác mạnh, xem phim 3D, tham quan thủy cung lớn nhất Việt Nam, thưởng thức các món ăn fastfood, làng ẩm thực Vinpearl và tổ chức các tiệc ăn ngoài trời…
Đảo yến nổi lên giữa mênh mông màu xanh biển trời tạo cảnh đẹp hoang sơ kì thú là nơi trú ngụ của loài chim biển quí hiểm, đến đây các cặp tình nhân có cảm giác được hòa mình vào thiên nhiên hùng vĩ, cuộc sống thật thú vị cho con người và điều đó giúp những cặp đôi cảm thấy yêu thương nhau hơn.

*2-	Đà lạt*

Mảnh đất tình yêu là tất cả những gì nên nói về Đà lạt. Quả thực Đà lạt xứng đáng với tên gọi này được thể hiện ở các mặt : nghỉ mát, bồi dưỡng sức khỏe, chiêm ngưỡng các cảnh quyến rũ của thiên nhiên, thưởng thức những công trình kiến trúc, các sáng tác nghệ thuật nhất của con người. Khách du lịch đến từ nhiều nơi trên thế giới có thể có những cách nhìn khác nhau, có những cách đặt tên khác nhau cho Đà Lạt. Riêng về cảnh quang tự nhiên có lẽ ai cũng phải thốt lên rằng đây là sự kết hợp hoàn hảo giữa tự nhiên giữa thông và nước trong điều kiện khí hậu của mùa xuân vĩnh cữu trên đất Cao Nguyên nhiệt đới chính là nét đặc trưng của Đà lạt.



Hồ xuân hương - Đà lạt



Hồ Tuyền Lâm - Đà lạt
Thời tiết đặc biệt ở Đà lạt luôn giá lạnh, các bạn sẽ chứng kiến được cảnh mặt Hồ Xuân Hương mờ ảo trong sương sớm, các con đường vắng người qua lại, biệt thự im lìm, vào buổi chiều khung cảnh như là bức tranh trong bài hát “Đà lạt hoàng hôn”… tạo một cảm xúc đặc biệt về thành phố Đà lạt trong bất cứ thời điểm nào.



Đà lạt như bức tranh thủy mạc
Dịp Valentine ở Đà lạt du khách sẽ bị đắm chìm trước vẻ đẹp của các loài hoa như Hướng dương, Quỳnh đỏ, Phượng tím, Hoa tulip … kết hợp với thời tiết giá lạnh đặc trưng của miền nhiệt đới, vẽ lên trước mắt những cặp đôi yêu nhau một bức tranh thơ mộng mà chỉ trong mơ người ta mới lạc vào được.

*3-	Phan thiết* 

Nhớ khi còn là sinh viên, Tôi đã được cùng bạn bè cắm trại ở khu Resort Phan thiết một lần. Vừa đặt chân đến Phan thiết Tôi cảm thấy như mình đi vào một thế giới khác. Cũng khó trách vì đây là lần đầu tiên Tôi được ngắm nhìn những cảnh đẹp gần biển thế này. Ban đầu là những làn gió biển mát mẻ khó tả được kế tiếp đó là màu trắng của những bãi cát phẳng lì đầy nắng và gió, bãi biển đôi lúc lại hoang sơ với những hàng dừa tỏa bóng mát lúc cái nắng ban trưa của Phan Thiết đang ở đỉnh điểm.



Cảnh đẹp Phan thiết


Buổi tối, Tôi có dịp đi dạo về đêm và vẫn phải nhắc đến biển, những cơn gió thổi mạnh vào người nhưng cảm giác gió biển thật mát lạnh khó tả. Mặt dù trên biển khá đông người nhưng các đôi tình nhân vẫn tìm được một chỗ “không ai quấy rầy” tay trong tay chia sẽ những điều chưa thể nói được trong cuộc sống hằng ngày cùng ngồi nghe sóng biển, ánh trăng chiếu loang loáng trên mặt biển làm cả một vùng biển đêm sáng rực. 
Dĩ nhiên ở đây không thiếu các món ăn đặc sản mà không phải nơi nào cũng có như : gỏi ốc, cá lồi xối mỡ, hoặc với 20.000 đồng cũng có thể ngồi xuýt xoa bên quán răng mực… Nếu bạn đã có dự định du lịch cho ngày Valentine, Phan thiết thực sự là một nơi không thể bỏ qua.


(Theo sogo.vn)

----------


## hangnt

*Các điểm giải trí hấp dẫn dịp Valentine

Ngoài việc tặng hoa và chocolate, các đôi uyên ương cũng có thể cùng nhau thưởng thức nhiều chương trình nghệ thuật.*



Anna song ca cùng Thanh Bùi.
*Hà Nội*

*1. Đêm nhạc "Cảm ơn tình yêu"*

Mỹ Tâm, Uyên Linh, Tấn Minh, Khắc Việt, Văn Mai Hương biểu diễn vào tối 14/2 tại Cung Văn hóa Hữu nghị Việt Xô.

*2. "Ngày chung đôi" của Văn Mai Hương - Thanh Bùi*

Cặp đôi sẽ cùng với Phương Linh - Hà Anh Tuấn lãng mạn trong show diễn ở Rooftop (Hà Nội) vào ngày 14/2 với nhiều tình khúc nổi tiếng.

*3. Buổi diễn của nghệ sĩ piano Michael Bourdoncle*

20h ngày 15 và 16/2, tại Nhà hát Lớn có buổi diễn của nghệ sĩ danh tiếng người Pháp cùng Dàn nhạc giao hưởng Việt Nam.

*4. Minishow của Tâm Tít*

Chương trình "Đêm tình nhân" của hot girl Tâm Tít diễn ra vào 14/2 tại Arges Lounge, 52 Bà Triệu, Hà Nội.

*5. Triển lãm ảnh của Fương*

Nhiếp ảnh gia Lê Nguyễn Duy Phương với triển lãm "Một góc nước Pháp" gồm bộ ảnh Chân dung những người Pháp từng đến Việt Nam và bộ ảnh Cái nhìn của tôi về nước Pháp. Triển lãm xem tại Trung tâm Văn hóa Pháp (24 Tràng Tiền) tới ngày 28/2.

*6. Chiếu 11 phim ngắn hoạt hình đặc biệt*

Bạn có thể thưởng thức nhiều bộ phim thú vị (khoảng 10 phút mỗi phim) như Búp bê của Bernie, Những chú chim bồ câu cũng được lên thiên đàng, Cú ngã của thiên thần, Chuyện tình hiếm có, Trong rủi có may...

*7. Buổi diễn "Sự kỳ diệu của giai điệu Nhật"*

Hai anh em sinh đôi Inoue Ryohei và Inoue Kohei, cùng nghệ sĩ Saito Hideyuki biểu diễn trống, đàn và chũm chọe trong tối 14/2 ở Nhà hát Tuổi Trẻ.

*8. Phim chiếu rạp*

- Vào cuối tuần ở Megastar có chiếu Hello Cô Ba, Lệ phí tình yêu, Thiên mệnh anh hùng, Journey 2, Sherlock Holmes, Safe House, Harry Potter. Ngày 13/2: Khởi chiếu "Ngôi nhà trong hẻm".

*9. Chương trình truyền hình*

Trong hai ngày cuối tuần 11-12/2 và lễ Tình nhân 14/2, có rất nhiều bộ phim hay để bạn thưởng thức.

Star Movie

- Ngày 11/2:

11h10: 101 chú chó đốm
16h15: Tooth Fairy - Chàng tiên răng
18h: Up
21h: Michael Jackson's This is it

- Ngày 12/2:

12h15: Tooth Fairy - Chàng tiên răng
13h55: Michael Jackson's This is it
15h40: Father of the Bride (2) - Bố cô dâu
17h25: Up

- Ngày 14/2:

17h: Letters to Juliet - Thư gửi Juliet
18h50: Chạng vạng, phần Trăng non
21h: Chạng vạng, phần Nhật thực

HBO:

- Ngày 11/2:

12h15: The Mummy - Xác ướp Ai Cập
16h30: The nutty professor - Giáo sư điên
20h15: The back-up plan - Kế hoạch B
22h: Due Date - Đen đủ đường
23h35: Sex and the City

- Ngày 12/2:

9h: Babe: Pig in the city - Chú heo Babe
12h35: Jaws - Hàm cá mập
14h45: The back-up plan - Kế hoạch B
16h30: Maid in Manhattan - Chuyện tình ở Manhattan
18h15: Leap year - Cô gái đi tìm tình yêu
20h: The Mummy - Xác ướp Ai Cập
22h: How do you know - Làm sao em biết.

- Ngày 14/2:

22h: Valentine's Day - Ẩn số tình yêu

----------


## hangnt

*Các điểm giải trí ở Sài Gòn

Ở thành phố ngập tràn nắng vàng cũng có rất nhiều chương trình hấp dẫn dịp lễ Tình nhân.*



Văn Mai Hương - Lê Hiếu biểu diễn ở phòng trà vào tối 10/2.
*1. Chương trình ca nhạc "Đêm tình yêu"*

Chương trình sẽ diễn ra vào lúc 19h30 ngày 10/2 tại sân khấu ca nhạc Cầu Vồng (126 Cách Mạng Tháng Tám). Các nghệ sĩ tham gia chương trình gồm có Ngọc Sơn, Phương Thanh, Siu Black, Quang Dũng, Quang Hà, Hồ Ngọc Hà, Thủy Tiên, Hiền Thục...

*2. Đêm "Vũ điệu tình nhân"*

Chương trình diễn ra vào 20h ngày 11/2 tại sân khấu Lan Anh với sự góp mặt của Hồ Quỳnh Hương, Hồ Ngọc Hà, Thủy Tiên, Văn Mai Hương, Lê Hiếu, Noo Phước Thịnh...

*3. Đêm "Tình lỡ trăm năm" của Mr Đàm*

Tại Nhà hát TP HCM, Đàm Vĩnh Hưng có buổi biểu diễn cùng với Lệ Quyên, Dương Triệu Vũ vào ngày 11/2.

*4. Đêm nhạc từ thiện "Trái tim yêu thương"*

Thanh Bùi cùng Hồ Ngọc Hà, Văn Mai Hương, Anna Trương, Thanh Bùi, Hà Okio… hát trong chương trình ở khách sạn New World (Lê Lai, quận 1) vào 11/2. Số tiền thu được để xây phòng khám ở Bến Tre.

*5. Đêm nhạc "Hẹn yêu"*

Chương trình "Thay lời muốn nói" trên HTV diễn ra vào 20h30 ngày 12/2 tại nhà hát truyền hình TP HCM. Buổi diễn có sự góp mặt của các cặp Thu Minh - Đức Tuấn, Hồ Trung Dũng - Thanh Ngọc, Phương Vy - Hoàng Bách, Thái Ngọc Bích - Phan Đình Tùng, Quang Vinh - Khánh Thi, Lương Bích Hữu - Đăng Khôi, Lam Trường - Trà My, Hồng Hạnh - Cao Minh... Show được truyền hình trực tiếp trên kênh HTV9 và VTV4.

*6. Chương trình ở các phòng trà*

- Không Tên: Ca sĩ Phi Nhung (ngày 11/2). 
- MTV: Noo Phước Thịnh, Đông Nghi, Khổng Tú Quỳnh, Miu Lê, nhóm 365 (12/2). 
- We: Đức Huy (12/2).
- Đồng Dao: Phương Linh - Hà Anh Tuấn (12/2).
- Da Vàng: Lê Hiếu - Văn Mai Hương (10/2), đêm nhạc "Riêng một góc trời" với Quang Dũng, Elvis Phương, Đức Tuấn, Cam Thơ (11-12/2).



Gợi ý *địa điểm đi chơi Valentine 2013* - *dia diem di choi Valentine 2013*

----------


## snow255

NICHEcafé | Sự kiện đặc biệt đêm Giáng sinh tại NICHE Café | Find your niche in life !
Đêm Valentine NICHE Café có gì đặc biệt!
Không gian mới đậm chất cổ điển và lãng mạn, được thiết kế và bài trí hoàn toàn phù hợp với không khí Valentine, mang lại cảm giác ấm áp, tin tưởng và tràn ngập yêu thương.

Cơ hội thưởng thức những món nước mới chỉ dành riêng cho đêm Valentine 

Đêm nhạc chuyên đề với live music theo yêu cầu chắc chắn sẽ sưởi ấm và làm rung động mọi trái tim đang yêu, sắp yêu, cả chưa yêu bằng những bản tình ca say đắm bất hủ. Đặc biệt, cơ hội để truyền đạt những thông điệp trái tim bí ẩn đến người yêu thương trở nên dễ dàng hơn bao giờ hết.
Chương trình diễn ra với sự góp mặt của các nhạc công, ca sỹ nghiệp dư nổi tiếng từ các trường ĐH Ngoại thương,Kinh tế…cùng nhiều khách mời đặc biệt khác.
Giá nước rất cơ bản từ 20-45k cho bạn lựa chọn, đêm nhạc chuyên đề chỉ phụ thu 30k/người. Gọi điện đặt chỗ trước để có cơ hội nhận quà Chocolate miễn phí từ phía chươn trình nhé!
Hẹn gặp lại vào 19h30-22h ngày 14-2-2012 tại NICHECafé.

Tư vấn:
o Địa chỉ: 66 Đường D3 Phường 25 Quận Bình Thạnh
o Tel: 08 6258 4792
o Email: info@nichecafe.vn
o Yahoo: nichecafevn

Liên hệ NICHE trước 22h00 ngày 13/2 để có chỗ ngồi tốt nhất và được tư vấn về dịch vụ quà tặng âm nhạc và nhiều dịch vụ đặc biệt khác!

----------


## giang1011

tình hình là hôm qua nằm mơ ông trời báo mộng là............. valentine mưa to.......... vì thế nên ở nhà hết đi  :cuoi1: ........... tui hok có ai đi chung tui trù dzỵ đó  :cuoi:

----------


## trangthuy

Các bạn ghé The Doll House cafe 26 Lý Thái Tổ - HN chơi nhé. Quán nằm trong cửa hàng thời trang The Doll House, đối diện trường tiểu học Nguyễn Du - cạnh khách sạn Điện Lực ấy. Nhân dịp Valentine sắp tới, The Doll House dành quà tặng đặc biệt cho các cặp đôi tới quán trong ngày 14/2/2012. Mỗi cặp đôi sẽ được tặng một phiếu thành viên với quyền ưu đãi giảm giá 20% trong vòng 1 năm cho tất cả các đồ uống và đồ ăn tại The Doll House Café và được đặt chỗ tổ chức event miễn phí một lần trong vòng 1 năm tới. Khách hàng của The Doll House café còn được mua voucher quần áo của The Doll House với mức giảm giá 30%. Voucher được thiết kế dưới dạng thiệp rất đáng yêu để các bạn có thể tặng người yêu dấu. Voucher có thể mua bất cứ ngày hôm nào các bạn nhé. Ngoài ra, The Doll House hiện đang khuyến mãi mua một tặng một đồ uống từ 8h-10h và 15h-17h từ thứ 2 tới thứ 6 hàng tuần. Trang web của The Doll House nè: The Doll House

----------


## Yaositing

Thấy trên trang địa điểm ăn uống quán deja vu cafe tổ chức event cho ngày valentine cũng khá hấp dẫn hihi

----------


## hkcodonlaanh

cập nhật thông tin chậm wá nên ko biết mấy cái này  :Frown:

----------


## greencanal89

Mềnh chưa có người yêu...Đọc mấy cái này lại thấy tủi thân quá... :Frown: (

----------


## gedboy

lưu lại đợi đến Valentine 2013 đem ra dùng :Big Grin:

----------


## Nobody

Mình lưu lại, Vanlentine lên đây ngó nghiêng mọi người vậy! Mình chưa có ng iu! hức hức

----------

